# Dead chicks



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

We got some chicks about 2-3 weeks ago now, we have had 3 die today. And one of our one and a half Americanas die this week. We were not aware of keeping them apart when we got them. Could this be a catching thing or just a fluke?


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

One and a half month old Americanas


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you see any signs of them being sick? What are they being fed ? How old is the feed ? Are they all in the same coop? Have you noticed anything else, like bloody poop ect.


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

They are showing no signs, chicken feed with antibiotics, new feed. They are in a brooder, in the chicken coop. Absolutely no bloody poop or signs, fine, then dead. It's so sad!!


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

It's actually chick feed


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

Now we are up to 7 dead chicks help!!! No symptoms at all!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Tiffanyndavid said:


> Now we are up to 7 dead chicks help!!! No symptoms at all!!!


what kind of bedding are you using ? Have you given them any treats at all ?


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

They are in the brooder with a wire bottom. Nope, no treats. They are the only ones being affected as well.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I am stumped I will look around to see what I can find.


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Where did you get the chicks ?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I cant find anything except other people desribing exactly what you did. I dont know if its failure to thrive, bad feed, nurological, illness ect. Sorry I wish I was more help. Here is a link to a blog, you may be able to email this lad and see if they ever figured out what was happening. I know its an old post, but it may be worth a shot.

http://boskydellfarm.blogspot.com/2008/05/baby-chicks-dying.html


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for trying to help.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

Your bag of feed could potentially be contaminated or it could be failure to thrive. I suggest supplying them with a probitoic, like yogurt (make sure it says Active Cultures on the container), kefir or Kombucha. It could be Cocci without the blood in stool; are they losing weight?


----------



## crabgirl (Mar 3, 2013)

I've read that some light bulbs are coated w something tht will kill chicks. Change ur bulb


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

I have also read that, crabgirl, now that you mention it. I use the smaller, lower wattage red heat lamps, they seem to be manufactured better and don't break if a chick spooks into the side of the heat lamp mount.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Change the feed, and put them in a plastic tub like you can get at walmart and see if that helps. It either feed or where they are being kept. Make sure they aren't too hot, also. Good luck, and let us know!!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

They could be getting chilled from the open bottom. Make sure there is no draft and it isn't too chilly in the room where the brooder is.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd worry about the feed. Aflotoxins, molds etc.


----------

